# Amazon prime now drivers sue Amazon



## Bro1999 (Oct 14, 2015)

The Huffington Post published an article about Amazon Now drivers sueing amazon for unfair labor practices (can't post link...Google it):

This sounds excruciatingly familiar...independent contractors, using own vehicles for work, not being reimbursed for expenses...even not receiving tips! Another huge company taking advantage of workers.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is an article discussing it.

http://consumerist.com/2015/10/28/amazon-prime-now-drivers-accuse-company-of-wage-theft/

Does sound familiar....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amazon tried placing a temp/staffing agency between it and the workers.

This won't work in California since the state passed AB 1897 last year.

Amazon is as liable for the workers as the staffing company.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Here is an article discussing it.
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2015/10/28/amazon-prime-now-drivers-accuse-company-of-wage-theft/
> 
> Does sound familiar....


POST # 2/Gemgirlla: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for 
this Hyperlink to a Very Detailed Online
Consumerist.com Story detailing YET
ANOTHER "Gig Economy" horrorshow
with AMAZON for the Villain.

Bison: RocketSled-2-HELL-4-U-Jeff Bezos!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr F213 XUberMike Optimus Uber what do you guys think of this mess?


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

I like how these dee bag new business ideas are all "tech based" with "independent contractors".

Did the lawyers ever advise amazon to be careful once they break the proverbial straw on the contractor,s back? These new business minds think of ways to make money, but never how to make it flow through properly. They have a bunch of graphs with out the driver in mind. 

I hope some of these " tech" companies fall or get regulated hard due to their abusive non confrontational job offering methods.

Money is out there, the greed mentality these guys possess ruin what the founders of this country once established.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Legit employing company, trying to utilize the "sharing" economy. we need some new legislator soon.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's just a 21st century way of getting the peasants to do the dirty work for scraps while the kings sit up in their castles making plans and shouting orders.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2/Gemgirlla: Bostonian Bison
> Thanks You for
> this Hyperlink to a Very Detailed Online
> Consumerist.com Story detailing YET
> ...


My pleasure Casuale Haberdasher Glad you found it interesting.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> It's just a 21st century way of getting the peasants to do the dirty work for scraps while the kings sit up in their castles making plans and shouting orders.


Yup.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

F213 said:


> I like how these dee bag new business ideas are all "tech based" with "independent contractors".
> 
> Did the lawyers ever advise amazon to be careful once they break the proverbial straw on the contractor,s back? These new business minds think of ways to make money, but never how to make it flow through properly. They have a bunch of graphs with out the driver in mind.
> 
> ...


The mind of a Tech guru is to eliminate jobs/people and have machines/systems replace them and in the mean time, pay labor as little as possible. It's all about company profits so the rich can get richer. I actually had a guy from Silicon Valley who I drove tell me this. It isn't as profitable to send jobs off shore as it used to be so they are now justing trying to find loopholes to exploit US workers. Unfortunately, it is the inaction of our respective departments of labor and State courts as well as regulators that are allowing this to happen. It will take a federal judge to start the ball rolling in labors' favor. Hopefully, Judge Chen will be that judge.

Oh and regarding your reference to the lawyers, don't forget lawyers signed off on all the subprime debt offerings and other agreements that resulted in the largest financial crisis in the US since the great depression. They are no longer gate keepers. They are as unethical as the business people, with the exception of some attorneys such as the one handling the federal cases against Uber for the drivers.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Bro1999 said:


> The Huffington Post published an article about Amazon Now drivers sueing amazon for unfair labor practices (can't post link...Google it):
> 
> This sounds excruciatingly familiar...independent contractors, using own vehicles for work, not being reimbursed for expenses...even not receiving tips! Another huge company taking advantage of workers.


Lol.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

F213 said:


> the greed mentality these guys possess ruin what the founders of this country once established.


That's revisionist history.
It took us 100 years to abolish slavery.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

And now these guys are out of work and most of the work passed to the flex drivers who all I have spoken to are very happy. I average $27-30 an hour before expenses and even after expenses it is around $20 an hour. I take off when I want and now that the contractors are gone I am getting as many hours as I want. I appreciate these guys that decided to sue.

These guys were employed by another company that was then contracted out to amazon just like any other staffing company. They used amazons vehicles and made an hourly wage. To me showing up 15 minutes early is a part of the job but most of the time I am done an hour early and still get paid for the time, there has only been once that I had to go past my scheduled time.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

F213 said:


> I like how these dee bag new business ideas are all "tech based" with "independent contractors".
> 
> Did the lawyers ever advise amazon to be careful once they break the proverbial straw on the contractor,s back? These new business minds think of ways to make money, but never how to make it flow through properly. They have a bunch of graphs with out the driver in mind.
> 
> ...


POST # 6/F213 : G R E E D ? How about
Avarice ? It is ONE PORTION of
the Four-PillaredFraudulentFoundation.

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude

Mentoring Bison: Righteously Pissed-Off.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> The mind of a Tech guru is to eliminate jobs/people and have machines/systems replace them and in the mean time, pay labor as little as possible. It's all about company profits so the rich can get richer. I actually had a guy from Silicon Valley who I drove tell me this. It isn't as profitable to send jobs off shore as it used to be so they are now justing trying to find loopholes to exploit US workers. Unfortunately, it is the inaction of our respective departments of labor and State courts as well as regulators that are allowing this to happen. It will take a federal judge to start the ball rolling in labors' favor. Hopefully, Judge Chen will be that judge.
> 
> Oh and regarding your reference to the lawyers, don't forget lawyers signed off on all the subprime debt offerings and other agreements that resulted in the largest financial crisis in the US since the great depression. They are no longer gate keepers. They are as unethical as the business people, with the exception of some attorneys such as the one handling the federal cases against Uber for the drivers.


POST #:11/Gemgirlla: SING IT, SISTAH !


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:11/Gemgirlla: SING IT, SISTAH !


And how about them robots? A Japanese company is going to test robots selling smartphones......
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/pepper-robot-sells-smartphones-news/


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> And how about them robots? A Japanese company is going to test robots selling smartphones......
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/pepper-robot-sells-smartphones-news/


POST # 17/Older Chauffeur: Haberdasher
here. WHAT WAS IN
that Robot-related "Digital Trends" article?
Bison is all excited to have "his own"
"Pepper" to help him at the Roadside Cocoa-
nut-Postcard Stand up in Burrito Springs!

Bison: Send a Cocoanut-Postcard today.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 17/Older Chauffeur: Haberdasher
> here. WHAT WAS IN
> that Robot-related "Digital Trends" article?
> Bison is all excited to have "his own"
> ...


 ?? Were you able to link to the article? Sorry, not understanding your question.


----------



## Uber's Goober (Sep 16, 2015)

Bro1999 said:


> The Huffington Post published an article about Amazon Now drivers sueing amazon for unfair labor practices (can't post link...Google it):
> 
> This sounds excruciatingly familiar...independent contractors, using own vehicles for work, not being reimbursed for expenses...even not receiving tips! Another huge company taking advantage of workers.


But the Amazon Prime Now drivers ( not Amazon Flex drivers- btw) in this article do not work for Amazon-they work for a company that was hired by amazon. The drivers in this article should be getting those tips through their employer... Who is apparently the culpruit holding on to their money.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber's Goober said:


> But the Amazon Prime Now drivers ( not Amazon Flex drivers- btw) in this article do not work for Amazon-they work for a company that was hired by amazon. The drivers in this article should be getting those tips through their employer... Who is apparently the culpruit holding on to their money.


Tips and vehicle expenses.


----------



## Uber's Goober (Sep 16, 2015)

observer said:


> Tips and vehicle expenses.


Those are on thr driver yes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber's Goober said:


> Those are on thr driver yes.


No, all expenses should be paid by the agency that contracted the drivers.

These drivers were missclassified as independent contractors. Not only will these drivers be paid for expenses, they will be paid for all rest breaks, lunch breaks and overtime

If the contracting agency files for bankruptcy, Amazon will wind up paying the bill.


----------

